# diamond pleated vinyl?



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking for material thats already "diamond pleated" 

any help??????? 

Like this:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

you are gonna have to have that sewn up with scrim foam behind it


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emerald_@Feb 13 2009, 06:05 PM~12995985
> *Looking for material thats already "diamond pleated"
> 
> any help???????
> ...



damnnnn, thats a sick lookin door panel. I wonder what master upholsterer did that??






:cheesy: haha jk jk. yah, I had to just sew the diamonds into that vinyl with the foam on back to give it a little depth. It prolly took my about an hour or two to do each side. The biggest pain in the ass was trying to not accidentally wipe off the chalk lines b4 i sewed them


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 17 2009, 08:09 AM~13027347
> * The biggest pain in the ass was trying to not accidentally wipe off the chalk lines b4 i sewed them
> *



I HATE CHAULK!!! ive heard from a couple people to use a grease pen, anybody else know if this would work??


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 17 2009, 02:28 PM~13029657
> *I HATE CHAULK!!! ive heard from a couple people to use a grease pen, anybody else know if this would work??
> *


i tried that shit once! never again. nothing beat a sharp chaulk line.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 17 2009, 05:42 PM~13032544
> *i tried that shit once! never again. nothing beat a sharp chaulk line.
> *


what about on white material?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 18 2009, 02:29 AM~13036428
> *what about on white material?
> *


a pencil :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 17 2009, 11:29 PM~13036428
> *what about on white material?
> *


ive always just used a pencil on the inside of the material but then again ive never needed the patterns on the outside to follow but id assume you can still see the chaulk if you got a light close to it.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 18 2009, 02:29 AM~13036428
> *what about on white material?
> *


or even just colored chalk, didnt think of that at first haha


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 18 2009, 01:29 AM~13036428
> *what about on white material?
> *


i use yellow colored chulk. it show real nice on any color material.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 18 2009, 01:29 AM~13036428
> *what about on white material?
> *


big blue sidewalk chaulk? :biggrin:


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

doityourself.com sells diamond pleated vinyl.......google it man!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah I'm sure plenty of places will sell it. I doub they rounded all the quilters up and buried them in the dessert


----------

